# fins windtamer ??? where do you get it?



## Maximuslion

I am reading alot of good reviews for fins windtamer braid and would like to try some on my calcuttas 100. Problem is i can't find any. Went to academys in willowbrook, tomball & katy. I also went to walmarts in katy & cypress and nothing.

where are all you guys buying this braid?


----------



## Court

I get mine in Rosenberg at David's Tackle Box & he is close to me but I believe they have it at Fishing Tackle Unlimited & they have a location on Katy Frwy.-I would call them first to make sure because I am not 100% on that.


----------



## angler_25

If you can't find any in stores below is a link to get some online:
http://hooksetgear.com/store/fins-windtamer-braid/


----------



## Jean Scurtu

Maximuslion said:


> I am reading alot of good reviews for fins windtamer braid and would like to try some on my calcuttas 100. Problem is i can't find any. Went to academys in willowbrook, tomball & katy. I also went to walmarts in katy & cypress and nothing.
> 
> where are all you guys buying this braid?


I saw today FINS WINDTAMER at FTU on I-10 west.Phone 713-827-7762


----------



## LDS

Best line I have ever used. Good people. http://www.finsfishing.com/


----------



## Rawpower

FTU has it. I’ve used it for a while and it’s pretty good. I kninda like Power pro a little better but it’s a personal preference. I recently bought some Suffix 832. I hope it’s good. Also, the Calcutta 100 (silver) is an awesome reel!


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie

Rawpower said:


> FTU has it. I've used it for a while and it's pretty good. I kninda like Power pro a little better but it's a personal preference. I recently bought some Suffix 832. I hope it's good. Also, the Calcutta 100 (silver) is an awesome reel!


X2....Power Pro Super Slick 8.


----------



## Im Headed South

http://www.finsfishing.com/xs.aspx

FINS XS is their version of the 8 strand Spectra braid and it's awesome, really smooth. You can order it online direct from FINS.


----------



## RayAM2007

Got mine online from Amazon. If you are a prime member shipping is free sometimes


----------



## austinabear

Fish the fins windtamer on a few of my reels..
sometimes the line will hang up mid-cast for no apparent reason..
anyone have any suggestions or issues with the same line?


----------



## teamfirstcast

Austin, it's not that particular line causing that (FINS is great line!!), it's because the line has sort of dug into itself after a hookset, or hang up on grass or shell, etc. The line is buried into the loosely would coils on the reel and during the next cast it will seem to hang or hesitate. You can solve this two ways: try using a larger dia braid (10-12 lb equiv to mono = 30-40-50 lb FINS) and try to reel in back keeping the line smooth and tight as possible, preventing small gaps where the line can dig in. After every hook set or hangup, make a short "cleansing cast" to clear this before a full power cast next time. Good luck.


----------



## austinabear

teamfirstcast said:


> Austin, it's not that particular line causing that (FINS is great line!!), it's because the line has sort of dug into itself after a hookset, or hang up on grass or shell, etc. The line is buried into the loosely would coils on the reel and during the next cast it will seem to hang or hesitate. You can solve this two ways: try using a larger dia braid (10-12 lb equiv to mono = 30-40-50 lb FINS) and try to reel in back keeping the line smooth and tight as possible, preventing small gaps where the line can dig in. After every hook set or hangup, make a short "cleansing cast" to clear this before a full power cast next time. Good luck.


That's pretty much the only thing I could think of..thanks for the input.


----------



## Txredfish

Tackle Town in Rockport has Fins Windtamer in any color and any size.
They have in large spools and will fill your reel. They also carry normal size spools so that you can spool your own reel.


----------



## ATX 4x4

angler_25 said:


> If you can't find any in stores below is a link to get some online:
> http://hooksetgear.com/store/fins-windtamer-braid/


Another vote. Great customer service.


----------



## bjqx

Had to set another brake to keep mine from hanging up in mid-cast


----------



## Longshotjames

I have fished FINS Windtamer for my last few trips. It is not head and shoulders better than my powerpro but it does seem to handle wind a little better with less backlash

I got mine from POC rod & gun in Port O Conner Texas
Longshot


----------



## majekman

*fins*

u can get it at Roscos in clute,tx


----------



## bjmillet

amazon.com

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_sporting-goods?_encoding=UTF8&field-brandtextbin=Fins%20Fishing%20Line&node=3375251


----------



## ClearLakeClayt

Fins Windtamer 30# was my first braid a few years ago and I still have it on one of my main reels. It has lasted well, performed well, and is still going strong. I have reversed it on the spool to use the other end for a while...

My other go-to reels now have Suffix 832, an 8-strand braid. I think it is smoother and quieter and would recommend you go that route. I don't think it really matters that much if it's Fins, Suffix, or Power Pro as long it's one of the new 8-strands.

Good advice on line diameter in the other posts - don't go too small...


----------



## BGaskamp101

David's Tackle Box in Rosenberg.


----------



## Reynolds4

majekman said:


> u can get it at Roscos in clute,tx


This is where I get mine from. They have a new location too. Really nice store!


----------



## blackmagic

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Fins Windtamer 30# was my first braid a few years ago and I still have it on one of my main reels. It has lasted well, performed well, and is still going strong. I have reversed it on the spool to use the other end for a while...
> 
> My other go-to reels now have Suffix 832, an 8-strand braid. I think it is smoother and quieter and would recommend you go that route. I don't think it really matters that much if it's Fins, Suffix, or Power Pro as long it's one of the new 8-strands.
> 
> Good advice on line diameter in the other posts - don't go too small...


 Clayt,
FINS has an 8 strand now, is called XS. Check it out its pretty smooth. Just thought i'd let you know.


----------



## NWcurlew

No where in San Antonio? I'd like to give it a try but would like to see it first.


----------

